# new member



## brandon (Jun 1, 2004)

hey everybody ,i am looking for someone to help me with a wieght training program that is martial arts specific,and i can not seem to find any good information


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Brandon 

Welcome to Martial Talk.
There's alot of info here and if you use the 'Search button' at the top middle right  of the page, I'm sure you'll find all sorts of previous posts on weight training.

Enjoy~

~Tess
MT S. Mod


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 1, 2004)

Would you explain what type of weight training program you are considering?  Are you looking for strength, toning, or stamina training?  We would be able to answer your questions more.  

There are a lot of threads that address this issue in the Health forum on this board.
- Ceicei


----------



## RRouuselot (Jun 1, 2004)

brandon said:
			
		

> hey everybody ,i am looking for someone to help me with a wieght training program that is martial arts specific,and i can not seem to find any good information


 
Brandon, 

I am a Certified Personal Trainer ........what are your goals? Weak areas? Strong areas? Maybe I can help........


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 2, 2004)

welcome brandon.  good to have you here.  i hope you get the help you are looking for.  what style are you studing and what type of weight gain are you looking for?  mass or muscle?

again welcome aboard!!!


----------



## brandon (Jun 2, 2004)

hey everbody thanks for the informatoin ,to answer I'm a blue belt in meibu-kan goju-ryu karate but i don't know how to get it to show .Also i would like to train for stanima and tonning.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 2, 2004)

running will improve on your stamina.  it will also build tone muscles.

light weight lifting will improve on your tonning.

along with your regular training, you should do very well.


----------



## Fair Xchange (Jun 3, 2004)

I found this on another forum - hope it helps you:
http://www.geocities.com/sadenoo2/conditioning.html


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 3, 2004)

brandon said:
			
		

> hey everybody ,i am looking for someone to help me with a wieght training program that is martial arts specific,and i can not seem to find any good information


Hi and welcome to Martial Talk Brandon, I'm sure our members can provide you with a link. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Jun 7, 2004)

Brandon ,

     Ask your instructor about Hojo Undo . Within Goju there are supplemental execises called Hojo Undo , your instructor should know them if he is affiliated w/ The Meibukan . It is also called Kigu Undo by some . If you need some more info , just lemme know .


----------

